# What color are your eyes?



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

What colour are your eyes? Do you like it? Which colour would you like it to be?


----------



## seliph (Apr 17, 2016)

Mine are really dark brown and I wouldn't change them for anything else on the colour wheel.


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2016)

dark brown


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)

I have green eyes and I like having green eyes so yeah.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2016)

Dark brown.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 17, 2016)

My eyes are a very dark brown, to the point of looking black.


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

Brown but I'd really like to have green or blue


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 17, 2016)

Master Emerald Green


----------



## Corrie (Apr 17, 2016)

My eyes are green but my boyfriend says they change colours from blue, green and brown which is pretty cool! o:


----------



## Llust (Apr 17, 2016)

dark brown. i used to hate this color, but now im starting to find it sexy lmao


----------



## Saylor (Apr 17, 2016)

Blue! I like them but I wouldn't mind having a different color, I'm fond of them all.


----------



## Hatori (Apr 17, 2016)

Mine are dark brown. They're okay, I never really think about having them any other way


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 17, 2016)

mine are medium brown.  they can look pretty dark in the shadows;  when the light shines right on my eyes the corneas look golden-brown with a darker circle around the outside.  (if i find a picture showing it i may post it... or not...)


----------



## Joy (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't see doodoo brown as an option so regular brown it is


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

My eyes are blood red. SHARINGAN!!!

Hahaha I wish... :[


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Very dark brown


----------



## riummi (Apr 18, 2016)

Dark brown I wish I could have a mix of hazel and amber


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 18, 2016)

I almost have black eyes


----------



## Balverine (Apr 18, 2016)

my eyes are a really pretty green :0


----------



## toddishott (Apr 18, 2016)

I have blue eyes that apparently turn blue with a green tint and my boyfriend said once my eyes were grey


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2016)

I have green/brown/hazel eyes, they shift a lot and I also have a birthmark in one of them which is pretty cool and unique. I love my eyes, I love them most when they are super bright green, but even when they go brown they have a mossy green outer ring which is neat. Here's a picture of the one with the birthmark.



Spoiler: Ginormous Bloodshot Eyeball


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 18, 2016)

They look grey most of the time, but I added bluish green and green to my votes because I genuinely don't know. They seem to change shade often in different lighting, making them look like a dull blue-green or blue, but there are times when they've looked to be a really vivid green.

I often just refer to them as grey-blue-green because of that.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 18, 2016)

I have green eyes


----------



## Hai (Apr 18, 2016)

I have brown eyes. Sometimes they look more hazel depending on the light.
I like the shade of brown and my eyes are like exactly the same colour as my hair so it just fits really well and I wouldn't change them. I like other eye colours too though. My better half for example has beautiful eyes in a really vibrant shade of green *-*


----------



## Damniel (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't think purple eyes are actually a thing. The whole disorder thing was make up or something.

I have brown eyes. But with my facial structure, I think brown looks the best.


----------



## Araie (Apr 18, 2016)

My eyes are more of a gray-green. Sometimes they seem more blue than green though.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 18, 2016)

they are blue


----------



## Kremsicle (Apr 18, 2016)

Somewhat green - blue -grey? Depends a lot on the lightning tbh


----------



## ellarella (Apr 18, 2016)

a dull green.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2016)

Brown.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 18, 2016)

My eyes are hazel. Sometimes I like them because they're a little different, but sometimes I wish they were more green.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 18, 2016)

i have blue eyes. dont rly think alot about them but yyeah it's fine i guess


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2016)

Green. I like it.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 18, 2016)

My eyes are hazel but may turn green depending on the light they receive.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2016)

Brown...;-;
I really want bright green eyes

Also who the **** voted for black and purple xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 18, 2016)

A deep sapphire blue with hints of gray.
I'm fine with my eyes, and if anything, I'd have no gray in them.  Just a perfectly clear crystal blue.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 18, 2016)

Hazel, but I really want purple eyes


----------



## inkling (Apr 18, 2016)

i have green eyes. depending on the weather or my mood they get lighter or darker


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 18, 2016)

inkling said:


> i have green eyes. depending on the weather or my mood they get lighter or darker



i'm afraid to ask what they do with your moods!  

ah man, why are some brown-eyed people wanting other eyes. i think brown eyes are the best! "bedroom brown," right?!


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 18, 2016)

Mine are grey, like a cold wintery ocean


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 18, 2016)

Brown, I am not special lol.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 18, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> Brown, I am not special lol.



didnt you read my post?  brown eyes are awesome!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Also who the **** voted for black and purple xD



maybe that's for the boxers/mma fighters...


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 18, 2016)

Blue. I had pictures of me on my profile if anyone wants to see?


----------



## inkling (Apr 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i'm afraid to ask what they do with your moods!
> 
> ah man, why are some brown-eyed people wanting other eyes. i think brown eyes are the best! "bedroom brown," right?!



i also like brown eyes. a deep chocolately brown is always beautiful


----------



## Rasha (Apr 18, 2016)

I picked both brown and black because my eyes are dark brown. my dad has brown eyes like you can see the color but mine appear black from afar


----------



## Meliara (Apr 18, 2016)

I never know how to answer this question.  I think they might be gray and yellow now but they were blue without any other coloring until I was 16ish.


Spoiler



View attachment 170039


Yay for awkwardly cropped photos.
Edit: That's kind of creepy. Also, I like the color just fine but knew a girl in high school that had the most amazing emerald green eyes.  I think that's the only time I've had eye color envy.


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 18, 2016)

Brown. 

I'd prefer blue or green, I have a thing for blue/green eyes. Probably gonna get myself colored contacts sometime.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

I love my eyes. the outer rim is an aqua green, and the inside is a deep emerald. A thin golden ring wraps right around the pupil, which I've never seen happen to someone before.

Edit: Apparently that's a rare condition known as central heterochromia. Huh, who knew? I'm actually special haha


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 18, 2016)

Green eyes!

Although I've never really had any sort of preference for eye colour lmao.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 18, 2016)

I have hazel eyes. They appear green in the sunlight and brown in darker light. There are times where I have noticed that they look a mixture of both colours.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 18, 2016)

Blue eyes that sometimes turn to grey c:


----------



## Meliara (Apr 18, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I love my eyes. the outer rim is an aqua green, and the inside is a deep emerald. A thin golden ring wraps right around the pupil, which I've never seen happen to someone before.
> 
> Edit: Apparently that's a rare condition known as central heterochromia. Huh, who knew? I'm actually special haha



Oooh, is that what this is?


Spoiler



View attachment 170042


Ignore the red, I haven't slept in 3 years.
Edit because it's about time I learned how to put images in a spoiler.  Maybe some day I'll learn how to change the name from "spoiler."


----------



## tae (Apr 18, 2016)

mine are brown. they're pretty dark normally but in the sun they're so bright and lively. 

i really like brown eyes, so i'm fine with mine.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> Oooh, is that what this is?
> View attachment 170042



Yes, exactly! That looks pretty similar to my own eyes actually haha.


----------



## Meliara (Apr 18, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Yes, exactly! That looks pretty similar to my own eyes actually haha.



I wonder if the other blue-green-gray answers are because of the same thing. Hmmm.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2016)

Wait, are those eye-rings rare? I don't know anyone without them.


----------



## inkling (Apr 18, 2016)

Spoiler: creepy eye photo












my bfs eyes are greenish to but the lean more on the grayish blue side and are lighter


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

poop brown


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 18, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> poop brown



chocolate brown!


----------



## Ookami (Apr 18, 2016)

Blue-ish green I'd say. My mom says they're all blue but I don't see them that way 
Personaly thinks it looks boring.. xD


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 18, 2016)

medium brown, in the sun you can see specks of green in them


----------



## Meliara (Apr 18, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> medium brown, in the sun you can see specks of green in them



My oldest child's eyes are the same way. They're lovely. =)


----------



## seliph (Apr 18, 2016)

Kudos to King Dad for spreading the brown eye love


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> chocolate brown!



nope, poop brown


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 18, 2016)

I suppose mine would technically be hazel?  They're a lighter brown with green and gold rings throughout the irises, and darker flecks of color in the left eye only.  They're an odd color.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 18, 2016)

still waiting for KaydeeKrunk to start her "post your cropped eyes pix" thread....


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm blue dabba di dabba die....

Are the people on these forums old enough to know that song? Anyway, blue eyes.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 18, 2016)

why is there a blueish green option, but no greenish brown option? i kinda had to vote for both green and brown because of that.

tbh though, i'd prefer it if my eyes were a nicer colour, like just green, or blue.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 18, 2016)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> I'm blue dabba di dabba die....
> 
> Are the people on these forums old enough to know that song? Anyway, blue eyes.



Yes, yes we are.


----------



## Miii (Apr 18, 2016)

My eyes are sea green (blue-green). They look different though, depending on what I wear. Wearing something green or purple makes my eyes look green, wearing blue makes my eyes look blue, and wearing something black or grey makes my eyes look grey.


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 18, 2016)

_Very_ dark brown. I have no problem with them, I actually like them. If I did have to pick another color, I'd go for amber green.


----------



## Eldin (Apr 18, 2016)

Green here. I like them but personally I'm a sucker for blue.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 18, 2016)

ive always been told i have brown eyes but they do look hazel at times, like in certain lighting , so my eyes are just like a light brown since they are lighter than my brother's , but they arent green enough to be hazel.


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 18, 2016)

Apparently my mom says their green but they look hazel to me so idk what to pick lmao XD


----------



## Aloha (Apr 18, 2016)

My eyes are brown.I'm not sure  if they're dark or light brown because it depends on the lighting.I've had some people tell me they're light brown.And I've had some people tell me my eyes had a slight red tint.


----------



## Kekky (Apr 18, 2016)

A weird gray-blue that makes me look like a vampire. Blah blah!


----------



## focus (Apr 19, 2016)

as black as my soul. i wish i had green/emerald eyes though


----------



## Peter (Apr 20, 2016)

Dull blue/grey. In bright light they look bluer though


----------



## AkaneDeath (Apr 20, 2016)

Brown. I think green would look cool, though...


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 20, 2016)

Blue as blue can be.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 20, 2016)

Blue. I really like having blue eyes!


----------



## Trundle (Apr 20, 2016)

Blue. People with blue eyes are on average more sensitive to light which holds true for me.


----------



## Tensu (Apr 20, 2016)

I have chocolatey brown eyes, but I wish I had blue eyes.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 20, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Blue. People with blue eyes are on average more sensitive to light which holds true for me.



wow, really?
I never knew this. Explains a lot. I always drive with my prescription sunglasses at night because the headlights give me severe headaches/migraines, and really it's more dangerous for me to drive without them.


----------



## ams (Apr 20, 2016)

I have dark blue eyes and they're pretty much the one thing about my appearance that I really like!


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 20, 2016)

Mine are green _and_ hazel


----------



## V-drift (Apr 20, 2016)

The color of my eyes are brown, and I really like them very much. Although there are times I wish it was light blue, which is my favorite color. They just looks so nice. I guess you can say eye colors I like the most is light blue and brown.


----------



## wassop (Apr 20, 2016)

i have medium brown but i love amber , grey , and green eyes


----------



## vel (Apr 20, 2016)

Dark brown, ofc ;-; I wish it were a fun color, but nah.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 21, 2016)

I have hazel eyes which I like but I've always wanted/admired green eyes.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 21, 2016)

wassop said:


> i have medium brown but i love amber , grey , and green eyes





panicstatiion said:


> Dark brown, ofc ;-; I wish it were a fun color, but nah.



c'mon now guys-- our eyes of brown are the best!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 21, 2016)

Is brown common? Because that's what I have.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

grey.. boring right lol i wish i had dark brown or green.. those are the best imo


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 21, 2016)

Mine have always been blue-ish green. They mostly have green in them though.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 21, 2016)

My eyes are blue with a green ring around the pupil. 

I actually really love the look of brown eyes so all you brown eyed people should love them because they are still gorgeous!!


----------



## Javocado (Apr 21, 2016)

hershey squirts brown


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Apr 22, 2016)

My eyes are green and I like having green eyes. Personally I would have picked green or brown eyes.


----------



## meowlerrz (Apr 22, 2016)

Mine are dark brown


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 22, 2016)

Mine hazel green
Because mostly they stay green but if im outside and it's sunny they turn yellow but if it's raining they turn gray
And sometimes rarely they go blue
So yeah hazel green eyes


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2016)

Green. Sometimes look grey depending on the light.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 22, 2016)

Hazel, but will look green or grey depending on the lighting around me and the clothes I'm wearing.

I'd like grey or light blue eyes.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

Gray
Blue when I cry, green when irritated or I get something in them. Idk why the color changes 
I'd really like to have hazel or green eyes


----------



## pacemaker (Apr 26, 2016)

i accidentally chose brown because i didn't see amber at first. oh well! but i love my eyes yesss


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (Apr 26, 2016)

I have green eyes and I love them


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Mine have tints of Blue, Green, and Grey in them. Depending on what I wear, they like to change colors. Like when I wear blue and yellow, they are pretty vibrant blue, and then for colors like red and purple they are grey normally. Green and other similar colors pull out the bit of green and my eyes are a greenish blue


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 26, 2016)

Hazel  i want blue :I


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 26, 2016)

pacemaker said:


> i accidentally chose brown because i didn't see amber at first. oh well! but i love my eyes yesss



hooray!  another person with brown eyes who enjoys having them!


----------



## SharJoY (Apr 26, 2016)

The color of my eyes are in the title of an old song. Odd thing is none of my children or grand children have my eye color, but they do all have the same color.


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 26, 2016)

My eyes change between green, blue and grey. 
I voted green because it's the colour they are right this moment.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Apr 26, 2016)

My eyes are hazel I guess. When I was little I would say they were forest green.


----------



## lowfiboi (Apr 26, 2016)

brown eyed boy, baby


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 26, 2016)

my eyes are brown, sorta dark brown I guess. I like my eyes though, they have these weird two faint golden rings around the pupil and i really like them.


----------



## Solus (Apr 26, 2016)

I have brown eyes. I hate it. I wish I had green eyes.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 26, 2016)

Why are black, silver, purple, and grey even options?


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

Grayish blue :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Why are black, silver, purple, and grey even options?



My eyes are a very pale blue almost like a stone color. As for purple and silver? I have no idea..


----------



## JellyLu (Apr 27, 2016)

My eyes are blue and I wouldn't have it any other way ^.^ 
They change shades of blue depending on the lighting and what I'm wearing. They also have yellow flecks by the pupil ;u;


----------



## kazaf (Apr 27, 2016)

I have brown eyes, but would have like blue because i think they look nice.


----------



## Dactal (Apr 27, 2016)

Green


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 27, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Why are black, silver, purple, and grey even options?



some people do describe their eyes as grey

maybe black and purple was for the boxers and MMA fighters??


----------



## Mariah (Apr 27, 2016)

King Dad said:


> some people do describe their eyes as grey
> 
> maybe black and purple was for the boxers and MMA fighters??



But they're not actually grey. 



Spoiler: Eye chart


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Dactal said:


> Green


Just like Danny Phantom? o:


----------

